# should an intx (leaning mainly to intp) become a game designer?



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

most specifically going from the programming/level design side up to a game designer? i have always been intrigued by games and have recently started learning programming, but my brother recently told me that to him, game designers are more "artist" than logical thinkers. my current plan is to go to a local community college while self teaching myself game design, and move on to another college that i will graduate from that will also help me learn more about game design. i would like a second opinion though.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

It's a technical art. So if you're a technical person you can be really good at the technical aspect. If you're weak on the artistic aspect work with some one artistic.

Though honestly any MBTI type can be good at anything. Sure there are usually patterns that MBTI points out, but there are always outliers.

I'm thinking of going into video game design as well, however I'm on the opposite side. My programming skills are non-existent simply because it bores me to death. Though the Ideas, so many, I also write a lot, and though I'm a jack of all trades, people say I excel most at writing.


If you're only going to learn game design on the side, why not go into IT at a technical school, It's cheap and there will always be IT jobs. Not to mention the overlap since you will also learn programming depending on what portion of IT you go to. Bonus Technical schools are much cheaper.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

DarkWarrior said:


> It's a technical art. So if you're a technical person you can be really good at the technical aspect. If you're weak on the artistic aspect work with some one artistic.
> 
> Though honestly any MBTI type can be good at anything. Sure there are usually patterns that MBTI points out, but there are always outliers.
> 
> ...


if I ever get to the point at where I can easily program, we should make a simple flash game together 
EDIT: gah.... *I did it again...... capitalize I......*


----------



## MissBlossom (Dec 22, 2010)

Of course you should become a game designer.


----------



## The Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2012)

Personality type really doesn't matter. I've been programming on and off since the age of 12, and I find that game design/programming is really my passion. Do it if you feel like that's what you want to do with your life, not what some stupid test tells you to.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

alecross said:


> Personality type really doesn't matter. I've been programming on and off since the age of 12, and I find that game design/programming is really my passion. Do it if you feel like that's what you want to do with your life, not what some stupid test tells you to.


Exactly, do what ever you think you'll enjoy, don't let types direct your future path.

I've been a Software Engineer for 4 years and some of the best people I worked with were INTPs, it's one of the best bits about the Software Engineering industry, you can always fall into an area you like within your role, some people head towards technical management, some towards project management and most end up in a fully technical role where they hardly have to deal with people at all.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

Rinying said:


> most specifically going from the programming/level design side up to a game designer? i have always been intrigued by games and have recently started learning programming, but my brother recently told me that to him, game designers are more "artist" than logical thinkers. my current plan is to go to a local community college while self teaching myself game design, and move on to another college that i will graduate from that will also help me learn more about game design. i would like a second opinion though.


How old are you? I've taught a video game design course to kids with Aspergers syndrome and Autism before. I find that most young people go through the phase of wanting to create video games. 

Everyone I know who went to video game design college that I knew, they all changed their minds right away. The industry and all it's little economic curves shape everything. It can be quite merciless. Is there anything else your interested in?


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

Worth Lessemo said:


> How old are you? I've taught a video game design course to kids with Aspergers syndrome and Autism before. I find that most young people go through the phase of wanting to create video games.
> 
> Everyone I know who went to video game design college that I knew, they all changed their minds right away. The industry and all it's little economic curves shape everything. It can be quite merciless. Is there anything else your interested in?


I'm 18, and the only other thing i would be relatively interested in as a job would be a type of designing job or another computer style job.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

alecross said:


> Personality type really doesn't matter. I've been programming on and off since the age of 12, and I find that game design/programming is really my passion. Do it if you feel like that's what you want to do with your life, not what some stupid test tells you to.


oh no, its not because of MBTI i want to be a game designer, I've always loved games, and the designing aspect of them.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

Rinying said:


> I'm 18, and the only other thing i would be relatively interested in as a job would be a type of designing job or another computer style job.


Its really hard to say. I am old enough that I have changed my major 3 times, maybe 4 lol. My roommate, an INTP, has done the same thing. He is more of a hardcore gamer spending 6+ hours a day on games. I'm more of a hacker, I enjoy taking games apart. But I don't know if either of us would make good designers though. We're too visionary, and it would be hard having creativity *managed* by others. My roommate has lost quite a few jobs over having too much vision, being misunderstood. He's very capable though. We'd both be better off thinking, for example studying the psychology surrounding things like video games. Or Journalism reporting or reviewing video games. I know a Phd who studies the industrial-psych related procrastination, so he gets to play video games in all of his studies. 

I would suggest proceeding slowly giving yourself lots of options and time to change if you happen to feel so later on. For example, I am sure you could try volunteering or working in something that is related perhaps? That way you could test it out. Not just the work, because that's easy, but the _people_ too. 

Hope your journey is fun, like upside down backwards flying dragons in Skyrim.


----------



## slender (Sep 28, 2012)

Worth Lessemo said:


> Its really hard to say. I am old enough that I have changed my major 3 times, maybe 4 lol. My roommate, an INTP, has done the same thing. He is more of a hardcore gamer spending 6+ hours a day on games. I'm more of a hacker, I enjoy taking games apart. But I don't know if either of us would make good designers though. We're too visionary, and it would be hard having creativity *managed* by others. My roommate has lost quite a few jobs over having too much vision, being misunderstood. He's very capable though. We'd both be better off thinking, for example studying the psychology surrounding things like video games. Or Journalism reporting or reviewing video games. I know a Phd who studies the industrial-psych related procrastination, so he gets to play video games in all of his studies.
> 
> I would suggest proceeding slowly giving yourself lots of options and time to change if you happen to feel so later on. For example, I am sure you could try volunteering or working in something that is related perhaps? That way you could test it out. Not just the work, because that's easy, but the _people_ too.
> 
> Hope your journey is fun, like upside down backwards flying dragons in Skyrim.


yeah, i'm going to go to college and major in BIT, and learn more game style coding languages to go and start modding, and creating some basic flash games to try and get some experience.


----------

